# texas holey rock



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have a nice large piece in my tank, just wondering if the Ph buffering of this rock is good or bad for my community tank, i have:

Brilliant Rasboras
Torpedo Barbs
Turquoise/Boesmani Rainbows
Festivum
Sterbai Cories
Mystery snail
Clown Pleco
Kribensis

My ph stays around 7.6 to 7.8

Thnaks for the imput


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I imagine its fine for a community tank but im no expert, 

its my understanding that when dry if you take one drop of vinegar and drop it on the rock and it fizzes NO GOOD but if it rolls off without and action it is ok, this could be total bs but its something i have sort of used to guage if a rock is going to disolve over time and i guess it stands to reason ... however again no expert


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> I imagine its fine for a community tank but im no expert,
> 
> its my understanding that when dry if you take one drop of vinegar and drop it on the rock and it fizzes NO GOOD but if it rolls off without and action it is ok, this could be total bs but its something i have sort of used to guage if a rock is going to disolve over time and i guess it stands to reason ... however again no expert


Your test is used to tell if the rock/stone will increase ph of water. Doing this test cannot determine if the rock is safe to use with certain type of fish.



roshan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a nice large piece in my tank, just wondering if the Ph buffering of this rock is good or bad for my community tank, i have:
> 
> ...


Your ph is a little high. Most of your fish with the exception of rainbow will be better in a 7.0 or lower ph. It is most likely your stone that is buffering the ph higher.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks for the advice its such a cool looking rock, is there a way i can keep the ph lower and keep the rock?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

driftwood lots of it


----------

